# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Live!y (Lively), safety smartwatch for elderly, Lively Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lively Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Lively: Emergency response. Reimagined.
September 18, 2014




> Lively’s stylish and easy-to-use safety watch offers more of what you want for 24/7 medical alert monitoring and emergency response. It keeps older adults safe and more connected to loved ones while providing family members peace of mind. With Lively (mylively.com), there's need to compromise one's style, safety or dignity.

----------

